

John Fox belongs in a Fortune 500 Company, Not a Startup - lloyddobbler
http://www.fullcontact.com/2013/01/12/john-fox-belongs-in-a-fortune-500-company/

======
mburst
As a disgruntled Packers fan I'm on the same losing boat as you are today.
Though having watched the game I think Fox made the right calls to run the
clock at the end of the game before punting and to take a knee.

Smith had two big plays which at the time accounted for half of their points.
Champ Bailey won't keep getting beat all day by that, especially with some
safety help. The catch at the end of the game by Jacoby Jones was just really
bad defense, a fluke even. The Broncos are a team that has been relying on
their defense for years. Think back to last year when they won some games with
Tebow.

While the knee at the end of the game was surprising I think a lot of NFL head
coaches would have gone in the same direction. An interception or a fumble at
that end of the field would have been disastrous. Though I do see your point
on the upside of going for it. Either way they had two chances on offense in
overtime that they weren't able to convert on. This is what hurt them the
most.

Fox has really turned the team around. You guys will be back in the playoffs
next year.

